#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Stone with weird symbols....anyone know what this means?

## blackviper

Back when i was a kid i went walking around where our new house was being built, and my friend found this rock on the corner of our house....i kept it and would like to know any interpretations offered about it. i always wondered what the meaning of these symbols were and visited a friend who was into spirtuality and he couldnt really describe it either. These symbols arent fake, they are not really carved on either...the swirly one feels kind of "planted" on the rock....its strange. thanks to all that may help me in my quest.

----------

